# ECO - Fuel Regulator problem Loud knocking noise



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

umm... I don't think these have a fuel pressure regulator, they are pulse width modulated returnless fuel systems from my understanding.


----------



## tiffler (Jan 16, 2011)

I am not sure but that is what all the tech guy at the dealerships are tell me. It sucks I wish I could upload the video but I can't it won't except the video format but it is loud knocking. it doesn't happen all the time only once and a while and only when I am idoling. GM is telling me that is just the noise of the cruze and there is no fix right now


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

sounds like you might have a bad cam phaser if anything.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

There is no high pressure fuel pump on these cars.... he is thinking of a Direct Injection engine where you can hear the ticking from the pump and injectors...

Purge valve possibly is what you are hearing... is it a fast tick tick noise?


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like well trained tecs just like here in spokane...They bever can find anything. Im wating for something in my front axle Wheel bearing, axle or something to finally just break..And say oh guess there was something wrong


----------



## tiffler (Jan 16, 2011)

Well now they have told me that it is the air conditioner and not the Fuel regulator. The car has been in 3 times and each time they say oh well I will get back to you I ave to call out techs at GM . Bull**** just fix the car and let me know when its done. They have drained some of the freon out of the airconditioner stating that it would fix the problem. NOPE it didnt so it is going in for the 3rd time today so they can check some wires and if that doesn't work then they will let me know what their techs have to say sooooo frustrating


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

tiffler said:


> Well now they have told me that it is the air conditioner and not the Fuel regulator. The car has been in 3 times and each time they say oh well I will get back to you I ave to call out techs at GM . Bull**** just fix the car and let me know when its done. They have drained some of the freon out of the airconditioner stating that it would fix the problem. NOPE it didnt so it is going in for the 3rd time today so they can check some wires and if that doesn't work then they will let me know what their techs have to say sooooo frustrating


If you lived states side all you would need is time 4 and 5 and than you could ask for a new Cruze...


----------



## tiffler (Jan 16, 2011)

That would be nice it is going in again for the 4th time when they replace the air conditioner compressor. But as I am the only ECO around I am still waiting for the part to come in. who knows how long that will be. All this time I am driving a car with a loud knocking noise in it.


----------

